# Mara 62 - steam problems



## rhk (12 mo ago)

I've had the mara for just over 3 years. Been fine til recently, but now has an issue with steaming. If i steam enough for 1 or 2 cups its fine, however after steaming a couple of rounds, it starts to exhibit the following behaviour:



steam pressure drops. still enough to steam, but much lower than usual


the steam valve squeaks when opening/closing


after closing fully, steam continues to leak out for a few seconds, until eventually it dies down


i'm guessing either something is worn out, or possibly scaled up inside the steam valve? 
i found this video which suggests how to remove the steam knob: 




not entirely sure what to do once thats off though - any suggestions?

thanks!


----------

